# amish training workshop



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

This workshop will focus on non e-collar, minimum force training methods. 
emphasis will be on the development of a fully trained retriever. 

This will be a co-operative effort,with Paul Young,Frank Plewa, and possibly a third qualified trainer fielding questions and directing demonstrations. we will be using some of the attendee's dogs in the demo's. A questionaire will be mailed to attendee's so that we may tailor the content to suit and choose those dogs to be used in the demonstrations. 

The dates are july 15 & 16, 2006. Dr. James Dean has graciously offered his beautiful property in Woodstock, Ct. for our use. 

Cost is as yet undetermined. any profit after expenses are met will be donated to the retriever hall of fame at the national bird dog museum. 

Those interested may contact Susan Wright, 12 hales hollow dover, ma 02030 or [email protected] 
for further information.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

A light at the end of the tunnel!!  (That's a personal reference :roll: )

Seriously folks-if you haven't had the opportunity to train with either Paul or Frank-you don't know what you're missing. 

I would go to a Lardy seminar (& will someday) even though I don't use a collar. Don't let the "Amish" throw you -good dog training is good dog training & you can apply what you learn even if you use a collar.

M


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow...That looks well worthwhile even though I do use the collar. One of my dogs is very soft and trains much better using Amish methods. Plus I think the record of Paul and Frank's dogs speaks volumes of their abilities as trainers. What a great idea!


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

What I want to know is, why does the Amish training seminar get a sticky in the main forum, and others are mixed in with all the other stuff on the events page?


----------



## brucecaplin (Sep 30, 2003)

Paul. Count me in!! I'll email my contact info to MA. 

Happy Hunting.

PS: Emmett is finally getting accustomed to the pup. Lines are looking a lot better on the blinds....and he even remembered that a sit whistle means "sit".


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

hhlabradors said:


> What I want to know is, why does the Amish training seminar get a sticky in the main forum, and others are mixed in with all the other stuff on the events page?


'Cause Amish is cool, of course.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Rick Hall said:


> hhlabradors said:
> 
> 
> > What I want to know is, why does the Amish training seminar get a sticky in the main forum, and others are mixed in with all the other stuff on the events page?
> ...


or 'cause Chris is on the road, Jerry is away judging and Vicky is an ole softy 8)


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> Rick Hall said:
> 
> 
> > hhlabradors said:
> ...



Nope....wasn't me; must have been Chris. 

Vicky


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

And Chris knows Amish is cool.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Rick Hall said:


> And Chris knows Amish is cool.


    

M


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Paul count me in. You already know I don't use the collar on Murray.


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Sign me up!!

Bob Pasquale


----------



## [email protected]@##? (Jan 19, 2005)

Sounds great. Is the Dean property the same place they run the HT's at? It sure is nice there!


----------



## Susan Young (Apr 13, 2004)

It's nice to see that people are interested in this workshop. Over the past day and a half I've heard from people from 7 states and Canada. If you are interested in attending, please send your contact info to me by e-mail at [email protected] and I will add you to my e-mail list for when the cover letter and questionnaire are ready to go out. 

I would like to offer my thanks to Paul and Frank for doing this workshop, and to Dr Dean for offering the use of his property. If nothing else, it will be a great weekend of good friends talking about good dog work in a beautiful and peaceful location. It doesn't get much better than that.

Susan Wright


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Being from Australia and having Mr Wonderful visit us twice from the US to hold non E collar seminars, I am totally fascinated. 

What will be the additions to a normal training program? Will you be for example focusing on control (in drive) with younger dogs and maybe having higher standards with general obedience. Do non E collar users tend to do prolonged yard work and return to yard work more frequently compared with E collar users? 

I have many more questions LOL.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

hhlabradors said:


> What I want to know is, why does the Amish training seminar get a sticky in the main forum, and others are mixed in with all the other stuff on the events page?


Here are the reasons.

First, this is the first amish specific seminar to be announced on rtf. This seminar has been requested and suggested on rtf numerous times here on this board.

Second, I started organized dog games with frank and Paul as peers, and fellow non-collar trainers nearly 20 years ago with our now long deceased canine pals.

Third, the seminar has been over a year in planning and since its inception, I have had the standing offer that when it's time, I will make it a sticky on RTF.

Fourth, I have made stickies for several seminars on rtf for folks that I've never met before. All they had to do was ask!

Finally, I occasionally make something a sticky because it intersts me. I hope, when I do it, that a few others may find it to be of benefit. I guess I feel that along with some of the less fun aspects of managing this board, maybe I earn a rare chance to sticky a topic because it interests me. Please tolerate this sticky for a little while. It will be moved soon enough. 

Sincerely,

The janitor


----------



## Peake (Jan 3, 2003)

Paul/Frank/Susan,
Thanks for the generous timing of this sticky! Lots of time to plan, prepare and save for gas money! :wink: 
Gettin' the Buggy Ready!
Peake
________
Chevrolet epica specifications


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I guess I feel that along with some of the less fun aspects of managing this board, maybe I earn a rare chance to sticky a topic because it interests me


That's probably all the reason you need. Works for me!


----------



## Blast (Jan 3, 2003)

I sure would like to make it. I too appriciate the good timing on the notice. Hell I might bring a clicker. :shock: 

I would love to meet more folks here.

Blast-sneaks back to his seat in lurkdom


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Chris Atkinson wrote:



> Sincerely,
> 
> The janitor


Hey Chris! Get back to work! We're not paying you the big bucks to slack off & have an opinion! :wink: 

M
(Come back Blast!!)


----------



## Randy Bohn (Jan 16, 2004)

*dogs*

Why in July and not cooler months??


----------



## Susan Young (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: dogs*



Randy Bohn said:


> Why in July and not cooler months??


Openings in the schedules of the presenters. At least one of them had already made a very big commitment for next spring. 

Attempting to avoid conflicts with previously scheduled hunt tests and field trials in the area.

Availability of grounds. 

Availability of hotel rooms at the nearby hotel where well behaved dogs are welcome.

The chief paper pusher has summers off and will therefore be able to put the time into the event that it will need and deserve. She's organized, but she can be mean :wink: . The guys probably didn't want to cross her.

These are very nice grounds. There are shady areas for both land and water. Again, big thanks to James Dean for donating the use of his property.


----------



## Randy Bohn (Jan 16, 2004)

*dogs*

I totally understand all the above and yes I've been on the grounds, I just think it's tough on dogs in a question and answer environment in the heat and humidity...shade or no shade!!


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

Aussie said:


> Being from Australia and having Mr Wonderful visit us twice from the US to hold non E collar seminars, I am totally fascinated.
> 
> What will be the additions to a normal training program? Will you be for example focusing on control (in drive) with younger dogs and maybe having higher standards with general obedience. Do non E collar users tend to do prolonged yard work and return to yard work more frequently compared with E collar users?
> 
> I have many more questions LOL.


Aussie;

You will just have to save up sacks and sacks of Aussie Dollars, and come for the seminar. That way, you can ask the questions in person. 

Nothing like a nice US trip to shake off those winter blahs!

Lisa


----------



## Paul Stuart (Aug 3, 2003)

The Head Paper Pusher is Mean????
If it`s who I think it is, she`s a very accomodating lady. We`re all in good hands with this group in charge!
See you there in July!


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> hhlabradors said:
> 
> 
> > What I want to know is, why does the Amish training seminar get a sticky in the main forum, and others are mixed in with all the other stuff on the events page?
> ...


Chris has just wrapped up the annual Amish "Way the Hey and Gone Around the Bend" award with the above rendition of, "And Chris knows Amish is cool."


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh yeah, that too...

Amish is cool! :wink:


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

[quote="Lisa Van Loo
You will just have to save up sacks and sacks of Aussie Dollars, and come for the seminar. That way, you can ask the questions in person. 

Nothing like a nice US trip to shake off those winter blahs!

Lisa[/quote]

Nagging and nagging and nagging works quite well in this household, LOL

Control is my number one aim.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

just wanted to let those interested know that they should contact Sue Wright for complete info package on the workshop. it has been sent out to the folks that had already requested it and should have been received as e-mail last week.

looking forward to a great weekend!-paul


----------

